# portuguese free sat



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

hi can anyone tell me if i can get free potuguese sat tv and what i have to do to recieve it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really the same "free" Sat tv as in UK understanding, Portuguese sat TV use the Hispasat at 30 degrees west, and you really need a "box" from Meo, Zon, Vodafone to decode

Reception of terrestrial and DTT TV in Portugal still depend on your location and signal you get, regardless of which route you go down there are still only 4 "free" stations


----------

